# Request from The Billfish Foundation - Report Swordfish Catches



## Westend (Jun 9, 2013)

As the summer swordfish bite swings into full gear, The Billfish Foundation wants to remind recreational captains and anglers to report their harvested swordfish to the National Marine Fisheries Service (NMFS). As of June 31, 2013, the recreational sector is estimated to have landed 5.5 metric tons (mt) of swordfish in the North Atlantic. Swordfish caught by the recreational sector are counted as part of the 'Incindental Fishery' in which a total of 39.7 mt has been harvested for a total of 34.2% of the 300 mt allocated quota. Reporting your catches not only gives a better handle for fisheries managers, but provides historical data essential for the recreational sector when allocating future swordfish quotas. To report your swordfish catches to NMFS *( *https://hmspermits.noaa.gov/permitidlandings.asp )or to read more about swordfish management and Amendment 8 on TBF's website, *( http://www.billfish.org/advocacy/hms-amendment-8-swordfish/ ) .*


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I used to be good about this, but have grown skeptical to what pros and cons can come with giving NMFS information


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

agree Chris.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Why give them any information that will just be used to push their agenda. No matter what the data says it will be twisted into whatever they are trying to do to recreational anglers.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

who is this WESTEND with only 2 post and NO personal info?????


----------



## Westend (Jun 9, 2013)

COBE, I am new to the site...thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Westend said:


> COBE, I am new to the site...thanks for the warm welcome!


Welcome to the site. 

Hopefully you will start seeing a warmer welcome. People are just a little leary about sending any information to NMFS as they tend to twist the data into what the EDF wants.


----------

